# Ginger Beer Stalled?



## The Giant (22/2/11)

Howdy All

Got a ginger beer kit from the LHB store.

Effectively its 150ml of Ginger Essence and i've made it up with 1.3kg of raw sugar and 1.3kg of Dextrose and the ginger beer yeast it comes with.

OG was 1042 and its been going for 9 days now. Checked FG tonight and its only got down to 1030, should I pitch another yeast? I will give it a big swirl but thought it would have come down more by now.

I made this one succesfully last time, however it was way to weak for me. I only used 0.3kg of raw sugar and 1kg of dextrose. OG was only 1022 and it got down to 1010.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Giant (22/2/11)

Forgot to mention temp has been stable around 20ish for the 9 days


----------



## Airgead (23/2/11)

Give it a shot with a different yeast. I don't know what "ginger beer yeast" is but it may only be designed to give you a few% and a bit of carbonation. You would expect a 1.022 to get down to well under 1.010 with a regular yeast. I'd try a basic ale yeast (safale/US05/something like that).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## The Giant (23/2/11)

1022 was my last batch and it got down to 1010

the new batch is 1042 and its stalled at 1030


----------



## Macca81 (1/3/11)

so you are saying that it has dropped as many points as the last time ou did it? i think it must be the type of yeast, as airgead said...


The Giant said:


> 1022 was my last batch and it got down to 1010
> 
> the new batch is 1042 and its stalled at 1030


----------



## The Giant (2/3/11)

Good point 

Pitched us-05 yeast last thursday, took a reading on monday and was at 1020, so slowly getting there


----------



## SuiCIDER (3/3/11)

Next time try some yeast nutrient in a small amount of warm water, it's always helped my stuck fermentation.


----------

